# [RISOLTO] Problemi Audio ALSA

## loxdegio

Ciao a tutti, da qualche giorno mi è sorto un problema con la scheda audio: in pratica riesco a sentire solo in cuffia, ma non dagli speaker del computerino (un netbook) che fino a quando non è sorto il problema ha sempre funzionato.

Guardando da alsamixer esso non comanda direttamente la mia HDA intel, ma passa attraverso pulseaudio. Come ho già detto, finché sono in cuffia tutto bene, quando provo a passare agli speaker invece l'audio muore... Premetto che pulseaudio mi serve per Skype, quindi non lo levo (anche perché ho provato e non risolve la questione).

Non ho mai avuto un problema simile quindi non so nemmeno che informazioni specifiche dare, quindi mi rimetto a voi e se vi serve qualcosa in più non avete altro da fare che chiedere  :Wink: 

Grazie in anticipo all'anima pia che avrà cuore di rispondermi  :Wink: 

P.S.:Ah, informo che ho aggiornato al kernel 3.15.... Non vorrei fosse quello fino al 3.14 funzionava tutto.

P.S.2: Mi è ancora venuto in mente che se fosse problema del kernel potrei non aver compilato un modulo per sbaglio o perché ha cambiato nome, quindi posto anche il relativo output di lsmod

```
$ lsmod | grep snd

snd_hda_codec_realtek    60579  1 

snd_hda_codec_generic    62849  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_intel          29087  4 

snd_hda_controller     29653  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_codec         118702  4 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

snd_hwdep              13272  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                95727  3 snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

snd_timer              28486  1 snd_pcm

snd                    56300  15 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

soundcore              12600  2 snd,snd_hda_codec
```

Last edited by loxdegio on Mon Jul 28, 2014 5:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

domanda, ma se in alsamixer premi f6 non vedi la scheda intel nell'elenco?

----------

## pingoo

So che è una domanda stupida, ma hai controllato bene nei volumi? Che ambiente desktop usi? A me ad esempio non sempre si ripristina il volume degli speaker quando tolgo il jack; all'avvio ho poi uno dei controlli a muto.

----------

## loxdegio

 *k01 wrote:*   

> domanda, ma se in alsamixer premi f6 non vedi la scheda intel nell'elenco?

 

Ovvio!  :Very Happy:  Mi ero dimenticato di riportarlo: visto che le domande erano necessarie?  :Razz:  Comunque sì, la scheda c'è ma non riesco ad impostarla: ogni volta che la seleziono e chiudo alsamixer, quando lo riapro è di nuovo su Pulseaudio quindi su "--default--" e non risolvo nulla

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> So che è una domanda stupida, ma hai controllato bene nei volumi? Che ambiente desktop usi? A me ad esempio non sempre si ripristina il volume degli speaker quando tolgo il jack; all'avvio ho poi uno dei controlli a muto.

 

Sì lo so, è un errore che si presentava anche a me prima della completa esclusione della scheda, poi è morto tutto. Comunque non è problema di volumi perché per assicurarmene ho acceso anche i microfoni nella speranza di trovare anche solo un bypass. Quindi nada

----------

## pierino_89

 *loxdegio wrote:*   

>  *k01 wrote:*   domanda, ma se in alsamixer premi f6 non vedi la scheda intel nell'elenco? 
> 
> la scheda c'è ma non riesco ad impostarla: ogni volta che la seleziono e chiudo alsamixer, quando lo riapro è di nuovo su Pulseaudio quindi su "--default--" e non risolvo nulla
> 
> 

 

Ma questo è giusto, perché i livelli della scheda li deve gestire pulseaudio. Semmai, devi ritoccare quei controlli di cui non si occupa: per esempio io ho "HP/Speaker Auto Detect Playback Switch": se non lo abilito, devo selezionare manualmente quale porta (cuffie o speaker) voglio usare.

Controlla anche il profilo della scheda: potrebbero esserne apparsi di nuovi o aver cambiato nome.

----------

## loxdegio

Scusate se non mi sono più fatto sentire. Pare che a gennaio un utente del forum internazionale si sia trovato nella mia stessa situazione: visto che per me ha funzionato egregiamente, vi posto il link a quella discussione e taggo il topic come [RISOLTO]  :Very Happy: 

Link: No sound with systemd and alsa

Sunto della questione: alsa non veniva inizializzato al boot (aggiornamento che modifica le carte in tavola e non aggiorna i servizi di systemd?   :Confused:   Boh?   :Embarassed:  ), integrando un servizio di init - come suggerito dal tizio che ha risposto nel topic linkato - l'audio è ripartito tranquillamente  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

purtroppo sto avendo anche io questo problema, ma anche leggendo e provando le varie soluzioni trovate qui nel forum, continuo a non sentire l'audio dagli speaker, mentre invece funziona tutto se collego le cuffie.

alsasound è nel runlevel di boot. Non saprei come risolvere. Qualcuno ha un'idea?

----------

## sabayonino

scheda audio ?

lista moduli ?

.config del kernel ?

hai anche pulseaudio di mezzo ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

Scheda audio: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ctr                     3615  2 

ccm                     7561  2 

rndis_host              5562  0 

cdc_ether               4997  1 rndis_host

usbnet                 19055  2 rndis_host,cdc_ether

vboxnetflt             15442  0 

vboxdrv               319294  1 vboxnetflt

uvcvideo               70005  0 

videobuf2_vmalloc       2800  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops        1607  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_core         32763  1 uvcvideo

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     36607  1 

iwldvm                120532  0 

mac80211              423838  1 iwldvm

snd_hda_codec_realtek    52130  1 

snd_hda_codec_generic    48485  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4567  0 

iwlwifi                81003  1 iwldvm

cfg80211              390298  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwldvm

snd_hda_intel          18095  5 

snd_hda_controller     18220  1 snd_hda_intel

rtsx_pci_sdmmc          9905  0 

rtsx_pci_ms             5122  0 

snd_hda_codec          85382  5 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

sony_laptop            44354  0 

snd_hwdep               6084  1 snd_hda_codec
```

Ho provato anche a lasciare solo il codec della Realtek.

```
cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep Codec

Codec: Realtek ALC275
```

.config

Pulseaudio è installato.

EDIT: mi è venuto un dubbio. Non è che è successo qualcosa con il passaggio da udev a eudev?

----------

## loxdegio

Il problema è nel codice del kernel: infatti fino al 3.14.x le schede audio (intel) per le quali viene lamentato il problema erano supportate correttamente in ALSA, mentre ora lo sono solo parzialmente. L'unico modo per risolvere è riuscire a dare un

```
# alsactl init
```

all'inizio di ogni sessione per avere l'audio funzionante al boot e ogni volta che se ne necessita: passaggio speakers->cuffia e viceversa ad esempio. Se qualcuno avesse voglia si potrebbe scrivere un piccolo demone per risolvere il problema. Io per problemi universitari per ora non posso, ma se qualcuno con più conoscenza di me avesse voglia e tempo sarebbe proprio un grande  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie ho risolto il problema semplicemente creando questo file "/etc/local.d/alsactl-fix.start", avente il seguente contenuto:

```
#!/bin/sh

alsactl start
```

Nessun problema switchando tra cuffia e speaker!

----------

